# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دامپزشکی برم؟آینده ای داره؟

## sir_mohsen

*سلام دوستان
عنوان تاپیک که مشخصه لطفا نظر بدین
الان روزهاست دارم تو سایت ها و فروم های مختلف درباره دامپزشکی تحقیق میکنم و هرکسی حرفای ضدونقیض میزنه
اکثرا تاکید دارن که دام هیچ آینده ای نداره.کار سختیه درآمد نداره و هرکی خونده پشیمونه!!!!* :Yahoo (2): *
حالا من که رتبم نه به 3رشته برتر میخوره و نه به فیزیوتراپی موندم که چیکار کنم.
جالب اینجاست که هیییییییچ کس از رشتش تعریف نمیکنه
همه مینالن! دامپزشک میناله علوم آزمایشگاهی میناله

حالا من با توجه به اینکه تو شهر خودم رشته دامپزشکی نیست آیا به نظرتون ارزش داره برای دام 7 سال دور از خانواده باشم؟
شهر ما تقریبا کوچیک هست و خیلی از رشته ها توش اشباع نشده. روستا و دامپروری هم فکر میکنم اطراف زیاد باشه. البته کلینیک های دام کوچک و داروخونه دامپزشکی هم شنیدم درآمد خوبی دارن.
من با سختیای دامپزشکی مشکلی ندارم ولی میخوام در برابر کار سخت درآمد خوبی هم داشته باشم

حالا به نظرتون با این شرایط، من در دامپزشکی میتونم درآمد بیشتری از علوم آزمایشگاهی برای مثال داشته باشم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

آیا از اطرافیان کسی دامپزشک هست؟ راضیه؟ درآمدش و بازار کارش چطوره؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## Egotist

2-3تا از دوستام تو مشهد میخونن و راضین

ظاهرا تو تخصص یکسری رشته های مشترک با پزشکی داره که رشته های جدیدی هستن و بازارکار خوبی دارن

مثل جنین شناسی و بافت  شناسی و ....

البته زیاد مطمئن نیستم و فقط شنیدم .

----------


## nurse1997

دام رو نمیدونم ولی حرف از علوم ازمایشگاهی زدی بذار بگم علوم ازمایشگاهی اصلا نروووووووووو .چون بازار کارش افتضاحه .

----------


## Nima77

> *سلام دوستان
> عنوان تاپیک که مشخصه لطفا نظر بدین
> الان روزهاست دارم تو سایت ها و فروم های مختلف درباره دامپزشکی تحقیق میکنم و هرکسی حرفای ضدونقیض میزنه
> اکثرا تاکید دارن که دام هیچ آینده ای نداره.کار سختیه درآمد نداره و هرکی خونده پشیمونه!!!!**
> حالا من که رتبم نه به 3رشته برتر میخوره و نه به فیزیوتراپی موندم که چیکار کنم.
> جالب اینجاست که هیییییییچ کس از رشتش تعریف نمیکنه
> همه مینالن! دامپزشک میناله علوم آزمایشگاهی میناله
> 
> حالا من با توجه به اینکه تو شهر خودم رشته دامپزشکی نیست آیا به نظرتون ارزش داره برای دام 7 سال دور از خانواده باشم؟
> ...


بابای دوستم دامپزشکی خونده و واسه هر آمپول زدن به یک دام 60 میگیره
اگه با موقعیت جتماعیش کنار میای حتما بنظر من برو!
چون تو شهر ما یکی از دوستان قبول شد دامپزشکی ولی از بس مردم بی فرهنگ مسخرش کردن پشیمون شد و نرفت

----------


## sir_mohsen

> بابای دوستم دامپزشکی خونده و واسه هر آمپول زدن به یک دام 60 میگیره
> اگه با موقعیت جتماعیش کنار میای حتما بنظر من برو!
> چون تو شهر ما یکی از دوستان قبول شد دامپزشکی ولی از بس مردم بی فرهنگ مسخرش کردن پشیمون شد و نرفت


فرهنگ مردم داره عوض میشه
الان دیگه کم کم مثه اروپا حیوونا دارن وارد خونه ها میشن

یه سوال دیگه
دام آزاد ارزش داره به نظرتون؟

----------


## artim

> *سلام دوستان
> عنوان تاپیک که مشخصه لطفا نظر بدین
> الان روزهاست دارم تو سایت ها و فروم های مختلف درباره دامپزشکی تحقیق میکنم و هرکسی حرفای ضدونقیض میزنه
> اکثرا تاکید دارن که دام هیچ آینده ای نداره.کار سختیه درآمد نداره و هرکی خونده پشیمونه!!!!**
> حالا من که رتبم نه به 3رشته برتر میخوره و نه به فیزیوتراپی موندم که چیکار کنم.
> جالب اینجاست که هیییییییچ کس از رشتش تعریف نمیکنه
> همه مینالن! دامپزشک میناله علوم آزمایشگاهی میناله
> 
> حالا من با توجه به اینکه تو شهر خودم رشته دامپزشکی نیست آیا به نظرتون ارزش داره برای دام 7 سال دور از خانواده باشم؟
> ...


دکتری حرفه ایش خوبه
اما مهم علاقه اته

----------


## Aguila Roja

دامپزشکی تو ایران خوب جا نیوفتاده به نظر من ک ارزش نداره 
اگر علاقه داری برو !
درساش از پزشکی هم سخت تره

----------


## sir_mohsen

> دکتری حرفه ایش خوبه
> اما مهم علاقه اته


*بین آزاد دام و علوم آزمایشگاه سراسری کدومش رو انتخاب میکنین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
آزاد دام تا چند منطقه 2 میگیره؟*

----------


## artim

> *بین آزاد دام و علوم آز کدومش رو انتخاب میکنین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> آزاد دام تا چند منطقه 2 میگیره؟*


خیلی با هم فرق دارن
کارهاشو که میدونه این با چی سر و کار داره اون با چی
علاقت کدومه؟
تا 90 هزار کشوری میگیره حدودا ازاد

----------


## sir_mohsen

> خیلی با هم فرق دارن
> کارهاشو که میدونه این با چی سر و کار داره اون با چی
> علاقت کدومه؟
> تا 90 هزار کشوری میگیره حدودا ازاد


من به جفتش علاقه دارم
ولی مهم تر برام بازار کارشه
اگه تا 90 هزار کشوری میگیره که دیگه حتما خیلی رشته مضخرفی باید باشه :Yahoo (77): 
هزینش برام مهم نیست ولی آینده کاری کدومش بهتره؟

----------


## artim

> من به جفتش علاقه دارم
> ولی مهم تر برام بازار کارشه
> اگه تا 90 هزار کشوری میگیره که دیگه حتما خیلی رشته مضخرفی باید باشه
> هزینش برام مهم نیست ولی آینده کاری کدومش بهتره؟


دکتری حرفه ای دام خوبه به شرط علاقه رشته مزخرف که نمیشه گفت
علوم از شرایط کاریش خب بهتره و گستردگی بیشتری داره

----------


## sir_mohsen

> دکتری حرفه ای دام خوبه به شرط علاقه رشته مزخرف که نمیشه گفت
> علوم از شرایط کاریش خب بهتره و گستردگی بیشتری داره


حالا من تو انتخاب رشته آزاد دام رو میزنم
تو سراسری هم که 100% علوم آز رو میارم
دیگه فوقش بعد از اعلام نتایج درباره دام آزاد تصمیم میگیرم

----------


## artim

> حالا من تو انتخاب رشته آزاد دام رو میزنم
> تو سراسری هم که 100% علوم آز رو میارم
> دیگه فوقش بعد از اعلام نتایج درباره دام آزاد تصمیم میگیرم


اوکی

----------


## NaKayama

خیلی خلاصه میگم:
اگه تو روستایی زندگی میکنی که دامپزشک نداره حتما برو...
چون نه فیزیو آینده داره نه علوم اما باز دام برای کسی در شرایط تو خیلی میتونه گزینه خوبی باشه...

----------


## sir_mohsen

> خیلی خلاصه میگم:
> اگه تو روستایی زندگی میکنی که دامپزشک نداره حتما برو...
> چون نه فیزیو آینده داره نه علوم اما باز دام برای کسی در شرایط تو خیلی میتونه گزینه خوبی باشه...


نه تو روستا که نیستم
ولی با یه یک ساعتی رانندگی میشه به روستاهای زیادی دسترسی داشت
دامپزشک هم من تو شهر خودمون نه دیدم نه شنیدم کسی باشه
ولی الان برام سوال بود که دام آزاد می ارزه آدم بره هزینه کنه یا نه

----------


## sir_mohsen

آقا ما هنوز درگیری ذهنیمون حل نشده :Yahoo (76): 
به خاطر همین 
up
لطفا اگه از آشناهاتون دامپزشک هستن از شرایطشون بگین
مرسسسسسسسسسسسسسی

----------


## nafas55

دوست عزیز عموی خود بنده بعد اون چندسالی ک برای دولت باید کار کنی طرفای همین خیابون ولیعصر تهران مطب زده و درامد واقعا خوبی هم داره...روزی چندتا پت فقط میبینه...همین و همین.
ولی بستگی داره.
یکیو میبینه میره دامپروری و اینجور جاها کار میکنه و به اون شرایط علاقه نداره.
دراخر میتونم بگم بستگی داره.

----------


## lily7

من اگه قرار بود بین دام یا علوم ازمایشگاهی انتخاب کنم بدون تعلل دام رو انتخاب میکردم !
با اینکه از حیوانات زیاد خوشم نمیاد ...
دامپزشکی رشته ی خیلی خوبیه ولی شنیدم درسهای سختی داره .

----------


## khaan

دامپزشکی آینده خوبی داره و قطعا از نظر مالی تامین خواهید شد

----------


## sir_mohsen

> دوست عزیز عموی خود بنده بعد اون چندسالی ک برای دولت باید کار کنی طرفای همین خیابون ولیعصر تهران مطب زده و درامد واقعا خوبی هم داره...روزی چندتا پت فقط میبینه...همین و همین.
> ولی بستگی داره.
> یکیو میبینه میره دامپروری و اینجور جاها کار میکنه و به اون شرایط علاقه نداره.
> دراخر میتونم بگم بستگی داره.


یه مطب شخصی اونم تو تهران اونم ولیعصر...
خوب معلومه عموتون باید پولش از پارو بالا بره :Yahoo (76): 
من اکثریت دامپزشکا منظورم بود

----------


## sir_mohsen

> من اگه قرار بود بین دام یا علوم ازمایشگاهی انتخاب کنم بدون تعلل دام رو انتخاب میکردم !
> با اینکه از حیوانات زیاد خوشم نمیاد ...
> دامپزشکی رشته ی خیلی خوبیه ولی شنیدم درسهای سختی داره .


بسیااااااااااااار سخت
12 واحد آناتومی پاس کردنش کار هر کسی نیس :Yahoo (76): 
پزشکی 8 واحد داره علوم آز 4 واحد.اشکشون رو در آورده همینا

----------


## Orwell

دوست عزیز
شما کارگز ساختمانی هم که باشی ولی تو کارت اوستا باشی همه جا میخوانت و درامدت عالیه.
عموی خودم اسب داره. میگفت یه دکتر متخصص اسب از تهران میارم واسه معاینه دوره ای اسبم. بابت هر باری که میاد و چکاب سلامتی اسبم رو انجام میده از من 600 هزار تومن میگیره + پول رفت و برگشتش با هواپیما و اگر نیاز به موندنش باشه پول یک شب هتل.
ببین همه چیز بستگی به خودت داره.
ولی اگه به حیوانات علاقه نداری سمتش نرو فایده ای برات نداره

----------


## nafas55

> یه مطب شخصی اونم تو تهران اونم ولیعصر...
> خوب معلومه عموتون باید پولش از پارو بالا بره
> من اکثریت دامپزشکا منظورم بود


پولش از پارو بالا نمیرفت...یه مطب یا کلییییییییی قرض گرفت ولی الان از همون مطب بله...پولش از پارو هم بالا میره....اون بالا بالاهااااااااااااااا :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Elahe_

من پسرعموم دامپزشكه 
ماهي ميانگين ١٠ ميليون درامد داره 
ولي بايد دلشو داشته باشي 
مثلا من عمرا برم دامپزشكي اصلا دلشو ندارم
 من همينجوريشم يه حيوون مريض ببينم يه جوري ميشم  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## matrooke

یک دوستی داشتم تراز ۷۵۰۰ بعد ب دلایلی نتونست درس بخونه و رفت دام پزشکی
الان انقد خوشحاله ک نگو :Yahoo (35): 
با سال بالایی ها ک حرف زده بود گفته بودن برای نمره بالاها کار هست خیلی هم خوب هست
اگه علاقه داری برو.
و اینکه از هر کی بری بپرسی میاد میگه رشته/شغل ما دردسر داره نیا :Yahoo (77):

----------


## A.H.M

اگه علاقه داری که هیچ خوبه برو
ولی اگه براساس جبر جامعه ( شغل و پول و مشتری و ...) میری رشته های بهتری مثلا علوم توانبخشی هست که به مراتب راحتتر و پولساز تره

----------


## 76farshad

فک کنم فیزیک بدنی خوبی بخواد، بالاخره کشتی گرفتن با گاو  و گاومیش کار آسونی نیست!

----------


## ramin94

حوزه کاری دامپزشکی خیلی وسیعه...بشخصه دید مثبتی بهش دارم 
ولی دامداری اصولی !! الانم درامد وسوسه کننده ای داره ..واقعا درامد خوبی داره 
گذشته از این دامپزشکی علاقه توش از شروط مهمه..بعضیا عشق کار با حیوانات رو دارن 
دیگه حداقل نباید از گاو و گربه و حیوانات اهلی و خانگی بترسید خخخ
بلاخره هر شغلی سختی کار خودشو داره نباید از بوی پهن یا بوی بعضی حیوانات پیف پیف کنید و دربرید.
رشته خوبیه اگه علاقه دارید انتخابش کنید

----------


## INFERNAL

> فک کنم فیزیک بدنی خوبی بخواد، بالاخره کشتی گرفتن با گاو  و گاومیش کار آسونی نیست!


عزیز دل برادر :Yahoo (20): 
اینم تخصص داره واسه خودش....میری سراغ دام کوچک یه کلینیک بالاشهرمیزنی کیفشو میبری

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

نرو..اگر میتونی پشت بمونی بخونی.
نمیتونی پشت بمونی برو.
علوم ازمایشگاهی هم بدرد نمیخوره

----------


## mohsenmusavi

:Yahoo (21):  


> *سلام دوستان
> عنوان تاپیک که مشخصه لطفا نظر بدین
> الان روزهاست دارم تو سایت ها و فروم های مختلف درباره دامپزشکی تحقیق میکنم و هرکسی حرفای ضدونقیض میزنه
> اکثرا تاکید دارن که دام هیچ آینده ای نداره.کار سختیه درآمد نداره و هرکی خونده پشیمونه!!!!**
> حالا من که رتبم نه به 3رشته برتر میخوره و نه به فیزیوتراپی موندم که چیکار کنم.
> جالب اینجاست که هیییییییچ کس از رشتش تعریف نمیکنه
> همه مینالن! دامپزشک میناله علوم آزمایشگاهی میناله
> 
> حالا من با توجه به اینکه تو شهر خودم رشته دامپزشکی نیست آیا به نظرتون ارزش داره برای دام 7 سال دور از خانواده باشم؟
> ...

----------


## mohsenmusavi

درآمد در حد 2-4 میلیون رو همه دامپزشکا دارن و میتونن با مسئول فنی بودن این درآمدو داشته باشن ولی برای بیشترش باید مطب یا داروخونه یا مرکز واکسیناسیون بزنن تا نهایت به در آمد بین 4-8تومن برسه بعضی از قدیمیا خیلی بیشترم دارن ولی جدیدا نه در هرحال یه رشته ای هستش که مطمئنن از گشنگی نمیمیرین ولی نه درآمدش نه جایگاه اجتماعیش با پزشک و دندانپزشک قابل مقایسه نیست. و کسایی هم که به حیوونا علاقه دارن گول اسمشو نخورن که خود رشته خیلی با اون چیزی که فکرشو میکنین متفاوته ولی به نظر من اول دندانپزشکی بعد پزشکی بعد داروسازی بعد فیزیوتراپی بعدش دامپزشکی و دامپزشکی از پیرا پزشکی به نظر من درآمد بیشتری داره ولی خیلی سخت تره در حدی که میتونم به جرات بگم اگه درساش از پزشکی سخت تر نباشه آسونتر هم نیست البته شیفت وکشیک نداره و از این لحاظ از پزشکی خیلی راحت تره

----------


## yasser0411

بین پرستاری و دام پزشکی کدوم رو انتخاب کنیم

----------


## Acatalepsy

> عزیز دل برادر
> اینم تخصص داره واسه خودش....میری سراغ دام کوچک یه کلینیک بالاشهرمیزنی کیفشو میبری


بله دقیقا بستگی داره که شخص کجا کار کنه 
من تو کلاس های کنکور شخصیو میشناختم که علوم ازمایشگاهی خونده میخواست با ما کنکور بده اونطوری که اون میگفت قبولی در ارشد و دکترای علوم ازمایشگاهی خیلی سخته از وقتی وزارت بهداشت قانونشو عوض کرده گفت من میدونستم دکترای اون نمیتونم قبول شم چون خیلی ازمون سخت و شرایط بدی داره ولی کنکور سراسزی خیلی بهتری  :Yahoo (21):  ماذا فاذا شو دیگه نمیدونم ولی دام رتبه بهتری میخواد دانشگاهای خوب و درآمدشم با این روند که همه الان چند تا سگ و گربه دارن قطعا خوبه اگه جای درست استخدام شی و سقف نداره درامدش بستگی به اینکه چقدر تو کارت خوب باشی
ولی اگه لیسانس علوم ازمایشگاهی بگیری از لحاظ درامد تو بهترین جای شهر هم کار کنی از یه حدی بالاتر نمیره 
توی امریکا اگه گوگل سرچ کنین دامپزشک ها میانگین درامدشون با مهندس ها یکیه 
بنظر من قطعا دامپزشکی بهتره چون شما پیوسته میخونید و پزشک میشید و کار تخصصی قطعا موقعیت مالی و جایگاه اجتماعی خوبی داره

----------


## mohsenmusavi

> بین پرستاری و دام پزشکی کدوم رو انتخاب کنیم


توی دامپزشکی میتونی آقای خودت باشی ولی پرستاری محدودیت های خودشو داره و همیشه پزشک که بالا سر تویه میتونه هر جوری باهات صحبت کنه البته دام واسه پسرا بهتره و دخترا خیلی از زمینه ها نمیتونن کار کنن
در کل برا پسرا دام برا دخترا پرستاری

----------


## Reza.k

> بین پرستاری و دام پزشکی کدوم رو انتخاب کنیم


سلام
پرستاری...

----------


## gonahkar

از الان رو بدنت کار کن.
برو دفاع شخصی 
چون وقتی با ی گاو درگیر بشی بتونی زمین بزنیش
اصول فته پا زدن رو یاد بگیر

----------


## black diamond

بستگی داره چون فکر کنم دو برابر مدت تحصیلت باید تو منطقه ای که قبول شدی (1 یا 2 یا3 )کار کنی که خب بالا شهر باشی طرف واسه عمل روده ماهیش 10 میلیون تومن خرج میکنه ولی منطقه 3 باشی فکر نکنم جواب بده

----------


## ali.asghar

> *سلام دوستان
> عنوان تاپیک که مشخصه لطفا نظر بدین
> الان روزهاست دارم تو سایت ها و فروم های مختلف درباره دامپزشکی تحقیق میکنم و هرکسی حرفای ضدونقیض میزنه
> اکثرا تاکید دارن که دام هیچ آینده ای نداره.کار سختیه درآمد نداره و هرکی خونده پشیمونه!!!!**
> حالا من که رتبم نه به 3رشته برتر میخوره و نه به فیزیوتراپی موندم که چیکار کنم.
> جالب اینجاست که هیییییییچ کس از رشتش تعریف نمیکنه
> همه مینالن! دامپزشک میناله علوم آزمایشگاهی میناله
> 
> حالا من با توجه به اینکه تو شهر خودم رشته دامپزشکی نیست آیا به نظرتون ارزش داره برای دام 7 سال دور از خانواده باشم؟
> ...


ابتدا معرفی اجمالی از رشته که کپی از سایت های دیگه هست.اما بخش مهم این معرفی پاسخ به سوالات مهمی هست که در مورد هر رشته در ذهن داوطلب وجود داره.ادامه مطلب...
به زبان ساده ، اگر به حیوانات علاقه زیادی داشته و از کارهای حوزه پزشکی لذت می برید این شغل برای شما مناسب است. دامپزشکان مراقب سلامت حیوانات هستند. آنها به تشخیص، درمان و تحقیق روی بیماریهای حیوانات خانگی، دام ها و حیوانات باغ وحش ها می پردازند.
دامپزشکی دانشی تجربی است که به شناخت، درمان و پیشگیری بیماریهای حیوانات به غیر از انسان (non-human animals) می‌پردازد. در این رشته همچنین به بیماریهای مشترک انسان و دام پرداخته می‌شود.
*وظایف دامپزشک*بطور کلی دامپزشکان در کلینیک های دولتی، کلینیک های خصوصی، داروخانه دامپزشکی و یا در قسمت آزمایشگاهی مشغول به کار هستند.
دامپزشک حیوان را چکاب می‌کند و بیماریش را تشخیص می‌دهد و بیماری‌های حیوانات را مانند بیماری‌های عفونی، حرکتی و تغذیه‌ای و… را درمان می‌کند.
دردی که حیوان از دچار شدن به بیماری دارد معالجه می‌کند.
زخم‌ها را شستشو داده و مداوا می‌کند.
شکستگی‌ها را درمان کرده و در صورت نیاز با استفاده ازتکنیک‌های جراحی حیوان را جراحی می‌کند.
به صاحب حیوان درمورد تغذیه ونگهداری مشاوره می‌دهد.
به صاحب حیوان روش‌های پیشگیری از بیماریهای مشترک با انسان را مانند هاری، بروسلوز، مشمشه و… را می‌آموزد.
آزمایش‌های مانند نوار قلب (ECG) ، ادار و مدفوع، سونو گرافی و… را انجام می‌دهد.
کمک به بهبود زندگی انسان و دام می‌کند.
انجام معاینات منظم برای بررسی سلامت حیوانات، آزمایش و واکسیناسیون آنها برای مقابله با بیماری ها را انجام می دهد.
برای حیوانات بیمار  دارو تجویز می کند.
بررسی محل زندگی حیوانات و مشاوره دادن در خصوص راه های جلوگیری از گسترش بیماری
مدیریت و نظارت بر پرستاران و پرسنل مراقب حیوانات را بر عهده دارد.
پیشگیری از بروز و شیوع بیماری های قابل انتقال بین انسان و حیوان می کند.
*سوالات مهم داوطلبان در مورد رشته دامپزشکی*
*1-جایگاه رشته دامپزشکی در ایران چگونه است؟با وجود اینکه رشته دامپزشکی مانند رشته های مطرح علوم پزشکی یعنی پزشکی و دندانپزشکی و داروسازی در مقطع دکتری حرفه ای دانشجو می پذیرد اما متاسفانه هیچگاه نتوانسته اهمیت این 3 رشته را پیدا کند.امروزه این رشته حتی به اندازه فیزیوتراپی و بینایی سنجی هم مطرح نیست چه آنکه هم درآمد کمتری نسبت به این رشته ها دارد و بازارکارش تق و لق است و چه آنکه در بین عوام رشته ای بد در نظر گرفته می شود*
*2-جایگاه رشته دامپزشکی در خارج از ایران چگونه است؟برخلاف ایران در کشورهای غربی و شرقی این رشته از رشته های تاپ علوم پزشکی محسوب می شود.دامپزشکان در استرالیا و نیوزلند از اقشار مرفه محسوب می شوند و در اروپا و آمریکا و کانادا هم درآمد بالایی دارند.در این کشورها جایگاه اجتماعی دامپزشکان بسیار بالاست و نقش گسترده تری هم در درمان ایفا می کنند.از این رو بسیاری از فارغ التحصیلان این رشته در ایران در سال های اخیر به این کشور ها مهاجرت می کنند*
*3-مدت تحصیل رشته دامپزشکی چقدر است؟مدت تحصیل در مقطع دکتری حرفه ای حداقل 6 سال می باشد*
*4-دامپزشکان در ایران تا چه مقطعی می توانند ادامه تحصیل بدهند؟همانند دندانپزشکی و داروسازی دامپزشکان هم می توانند تا مقطع دکتری تخصصی ادامه تحصیل بدهند.دامپزشکان می توانند پس از اخذ درک دکتری در 55 رشته ادامه تحصیل دهند.برخی از این 55 رشته تخصص های مختص به دامپزشکی است اما علاوه بر این ها دامپزشکان می توانند در برخی از تخصص های داروسازی هم امتحان بدهند.*
*لیست این 55 رشته:*
*الف) رشته های دکترای تخصصی دامپزشکی:*



1. جراحی دامپزشکی (دستیاری)



2. مامایی و بیماری های تولید مثل دام (دستیاری)



3. بیماری های داخلی دام های کوچک (دستیاری)



4. بیماری های داخلی دام های بزرگ (دستیاری)



5. رادیولوژی دامپزشکی (دستیاری)



6. کلینیکال پاتولوژی دامپزشکی (دستیاری)



7. پاتولوژی دامپزشکی



8. بهداشت و بیماریهای پرندگان



9. بیوشیمی



10. بهداشت و بیماری های آبزیان (دستیاری)



11. بهداشت مواد غذایی



12. بهداشت خوراک دام



13. اپیدمیولوژی



14. انگل شناسی دامپزشکی



15. باکتری شناسی



16. ویروس شناسی



17. قارچ شناسی



18. ایمنی شناسی



19. بیوتکنولوژی



20. فناوری تولید مثل در دامپزشکی



21. سم شناسی



22. فارماکولوژی دامپزشکی



23. فیزیولوژی



24. آناتومی و جنین شناسی مقایسه ای



25. بافت شناسی مقایسه ای



26. بیهوشی و مراقبت های ویژه دامپزشکی (دستیاری)


 *ب) رشته های دکترای تخصصی* * (Ph.D)**علوم پایه پزشکی و بهداشت:*



1. اپیدمیولوژی



 2. آموزش بهداشت و ارتقاء سلامت



 3. انگل شناسی پزشکی



 4. ایمنی شناسی پزشکی



 5. باکتری شناسی پزشکی



 6. بیولوژی تولید مثل



 7. بیوشیمی بالینی



 8. پزشکی مولکولی



 9. توکسین های میکروبی



 10. حشره شناسی پزشکی و مبارزه با ناقلین



 11. خون شناسی آزمایشگاهی و علوم انتقال خون



 12. ژنتیک پزشکی



 13. سیاستگذاری سلامت



 14. علوم تشریحی



15. علوم تغذیه



16. علوم اعصاب



 17. علوم سلولی کاربردی



 18. فیزیولوژی



 19. مدیریت خدمات بهداشتی و درمانی



 20. مهندسی بافت



 21. نانوفناوری پزشکی
22. ویروس شناسی پزشکی
23. سلامت در بلایا و فوریت ها
24. بهداشت و ایمنی مواد غذایی

25. علوم و صنایع غذایی
 
*ج) رشته های دکترای تخصصی* * (Ph.D)**داروسازی:*



1. سم شناسی



2. اقتصاد و مدیریت دارو



3. نانوفناوری دارویی




4. زیست مواد دارویی
*5-دامپزشکان در کدام حیطه ها می توانند فعالیت کنند؟*
*فعالیت در مرکز دولتی نظیر وزارت جهاد، سازمان دامپزشکی کشور و. . . به‌عنوان مسئولین امور اجرائی.*
*تأسیس مراکز مشاوره و مجتمع‌های دامداری و طیور و. . . .*
*فعالیت در مجتمع‌های کشت و صنعت به‌عنوان دامپزشک مجتمعهای مربوط که دارای تعداد زیادی دام اعم از گاو یا گوسفند هستند و نقش تولید شیر و گوشت را به‌صورت دامداریهای صنعتی دارا هستند.*
*فعالیت در مجتمع‌های مرغداری اعم از پرورش طیور‌گوشتی، پرورش طیور تخم گذاری جهت تولید تخم‌مرغ، مرکز تولید جوجه یکروزه و جوجه‌کشی و. . . .*
*فعالیت در کارخانجات تولید مواد غذائی با منشأ دامی نظیر تولید سوسیس، کالباس، کنسروسازی، لبنیات مثل شیر و پنیر و. . . .*
*فعالیت درکارخانجات خوراک دام که تولید خوراک دام و طیور را به عهده دارند، تنظیم جیره غذائی و کنترل کیفی محصولات مربوطه.*
*فعالیت در امور شیلات و آبزیان و مجتمع‌های تکثیر و پرورش آبزیان نظیر ماهی‌های سرد‌آبی و گرم‌آبی.*
*فعالیت در مجتمع‌های پانسیون اسب و اشتغال به امور مدیریت و درمان اسب داریها، مجتمع‌های اسب سواری و تنظیم جیره غذائی و نظارت بر روشهای پیشگیری بیماریها در اسب‌داری.*
*فعالیت تولیدی خصوصی نظیر تأسیس دامداری و مرغداری و. . . .*
*البته در حال حاضر بیشتر در بخش خصوصی بازار کار این رشته وجود دارد(تاسیس کلینیک-داروخانه-آزمایشگاه و...)*
*6-آیا رشته دامپزشکی اشباع شده است؟متاسفانه طبق آمار رسمی حدود 20 درصد دامپزشکان بیکار هستند.این بالاترین نرخ بیکاری در بین رشته های علوم پزشکی است.بنابراین می توان گفت در بسیاری از مناطق ایران این رشته اشباع شده است*
*7-درآمد دامپزشکان چقدر است؟بسته به شهر و حاذق بودن و ساعت کاری متفاوت است اما در کل:*
*دامپزشکی که در استخدام سازمان خاصی است یا مسئول فنی است از 1 تا 4 میلیون*
*دامپزشکی که کلینیک خصوصی دارد طیف گسترده ای از 2 میلیون تا 20 میلیون*
*دامپزشکی که داروخانه یا ازمایشگاه دامپزشکی احداث کرده است طیف گسترده ای از 2 تا 20 میلیون*
*دامپزشکی که دارای مدرک تخصص است از 10 تا 25 میلیون(با در نظر گرفتن تدریس در دانشگاه)*
*8-یک دامپزشک چگونه می تواند داروخانه احداث کند؟*
*شرایط و ضوابط تاسیس داروخانه دامپزشکی*




ارمین رجائی

----------


## ffatemeh

نه نرو. بیکار میشی.

----------


## Ahmadrezaalfa

Up

----------


## Aguila Roja

> *سلام دوستان
> عنوان تاپیک که مشخصه لطفا نظر بدین
> الان روزهاست دارم تو سایت ها و فروم های مختلف درباره دامپزشکی تحقیق میکنم و هرکسی حرفای ضدونقیض میزنه
> اکثرا تاکید دارن که دام هیچ آینده ای نداره.کار سختیه درآمد نداره و هرکی خونده پشیمونه!!!!**
> حالا من که رتبم نه به 3رشته برتر میخوره و نه به فیزیوتراپی موندم که چیکار کنم.
> جالب اینجاست که هیییییییچ کس از رشتش تعریف نمیکنه
> همه مینالن! دامپزشک میناله علوم آزمایشگاهی میناله
> 
> حالا من با توجه به اینکه تو شهر خودم رشته دامپزشکی نیست آیا به نظرتون ارزش داره برای دام 7 سال دور از خانواده باشم؟
> ...


دوست من حدودا 2 سال دام علوم تحقیقات خونده انصراف داد پارسال پزشکی قبول شد

----------


## Zealous

ای خدا چرا وقتی یک نفر در علوم آز موفق نشده همه میرن سراغ اظهار نظر همون فرد؟ارشد سخته چون باید هم قبولیش سخت باشه والا اشباع میشه.دکترا از اون هم سخت تره ولی اکثر ارشدها دنبال بورسیه میرن و دکترا رو از خارج میگیرن.حداقل علوم آز پیشرفت میکنه دامپزشکی با اون همه فارغ التحصیل دانشگاه آزاد قراره چطوری پیشرفت کنه؟زدن کلینیک دامپزشکی کلی پول میخواد واسه همین کسی راضی نیست.میدونید انگاری عمدا علیه علوم آز کسی چیز خوبی نمیگه :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (35):  در صورتیکه من نمونه ی شاغلش رو دارم میبینم .حداقل شکنجه ی روحی یک پرستار رو نداره(پرستار از دست برخی دکترها خیلی تحقیر میشن البته نه همشون) وبیکاری یک دامپزشک رو.

----------


## prdsarj

> بابای دوستم دامپزشکی خونده و واسه هر آمپول زدن به یک دام 60 میگیره
> اگه با موقعیت جتماعیش کنار میای حتما بنظر من برو!
> چون تو شهر ما یکی از دوستان قبول شد دامپزشکی ولی از بس مردم بی فرهنگ مسخرش کردن پشیمون شد و نرفت


حیوون خونگی هم هر واکسن ۱۰۰ تومنه 😃

----------


## دامپزشک آینده

دام سراسری چه رتبه ای و چه درصدی میخواد واسه منطقه یک؟ترجیحا دانشگاه شیراز،کانون که هنوز رتبه های پارسال رو نزده...واقعا با ریاضی و فیزیک سی درصد اینا میشه قبول شد اگه زیست و عمومی بالا باشه؟ :34:  :34:  :34:  :34:  :Yahoo (65): میدونید وضعیت قبول شده های نود و هفت چطور بوده؟

----------


## نگارخانم

> *سلام دوستان
> عنوان تاپیک که مشخصه لطفا نظر بدین
> الان روزهاست دارم تو سایت ها و فروم های مختلف درباره دامپزشکی تحقیق میکنم و هرکسی حرفای ضدونقیض میزنه
> اکثرا تاکید دارن که دام هیچ آینده ای نداره.کار سختیه درآمد نداره و هرکی خونده پشیمونه!!!!**
> حالا من که رتبم نه به 3رشته برتر میخوره و نه به فیزیوتراپی موندم که چیکار کنم.
> جالب اینجاست که هیییییییچ کس از رشتش تعریف نمیکنه
> همه مینالن! دامپزشک میناله علوم آزمایشگاهی میناله
> 
> حالا من با توجه به اینکه تو شهر خودم رشته دامپزشکی نیست آیا به نظرتون ارزش داره برای دام 7 سال دور از خانواده باشم؟
> ...


دامپزشکی رشته خوبیه و پر درآمد 
الان تو کلینیکای  تهران یه واکسن به سگ میزنن خدا تومن میگیرن 
بله من از اطرافیانم کسی هست که دامپزشکه و خوبم داره پول  در میاره 
یه روز در هفته میره روستاهای مازندران امپول میزنه به دامهاشون هفت هشت میلیون در میاره 
خلاصه اینکه رشته خوبیه به خودت بستگی داره کامل
راه کسب درامدم زیاد داره

----------


## katy perry

ما که نفهمیدیم بلاخره خوبه یا نه؟ ب عنوان دختر فقط هدفم داروخونه س یا کلینیک حیوانات خانگی..البته پول ندارم، ولی میگن تو کلینیک بقیه هم کار کنی درآمدش خوبه...درسته؟

----------


## telma_alen

> ما که نفهمیدیم بلاخره خوبه یا نه؟ ب عنوان دختر فقط هدفم داروخونه س یا کلینیک حیوانات خانگی..البته پول ندارم، ولی میگن تو کلینیک بقیه هم کار کنی درآمدش خوبه...درسته؟


یه سری خوبی ها داره مثلا اسمش و اگرم کارت بگیره خب خوبه دیگه یعنی ویزیتشون واقعا خوبه(درمان گنجشکی که بالش شکسته 250 تومنه پسرعموم زیاد پول بابت اینا میده یعنی اگه 2 نفر تو شهرتون مثل این پسر عموی من باشن که نونت تو روغنه)    کشتار گاهها تا روستاها در حد 1 نفر واقعا نیاز دارن الانم که تقریبا داریم بسمت پرورش حیوان خانگی میریم پس نیازه  اما باید پولدار باشی بطور مثال من تو مرکز شهرم یه خانم دامپزشک اومد داروخونهه زد و یه عالمه شا م داد  از کمدینهای معروف شهر دعوت کرد بنر پخش کرد و انصافا دارو خونه خوبی زده ولی ندیدم خیلی شلوغ باشه چون بیشتر مردم اگه هم بخوان چیزی بخرن خب از دیجی کالا میخرن     ولی یه کلینیک جامع داریم که اون شلوغه و مشتری هم زیاد داره یعنی یه شهر بزرگ فقط همین یکی پر رفت و امده و کفایت هم میکنه 
ولی تا جایی که من پرسیدم دامپزشک ها زیر نظر وزارت علوم هستند ولی سایر شغلها مثل پزشکی هوشبری پرستاری زیر نظر وزارت بهداشتن و اون بنده خدا گفت از همین لحاظ خیلی به ضرره دامپزشک هاست دیگه اینکه از لحاظ بعد روانی اینا نه جز پزشک ها حساب میشن نه جز بچه های علوم پزشکی مثلا پرستاری و هوشبری و اینا اینجور که اون بنده خدا گفت اینارو هیچکس مهم نمیدونه
درباره اپلای یا مهاجرتش دقیق نمیدونم ولی فکر کنم خوب باشه

----------


## katy perry

> یه سری خوبی ها داره مثلا اسمش و اگرم کارت بگیره خب خوبه دیگه یعنی ویزیتشون واقعا خوبه(درمان گنجشکی که بالش شکسته 250 تومنه پسرعموم زیاد پول بابت اینا میده یعنی اگه 2 نفر تو شهرتون مثل این پسر عموی من باشن که نونت تو روغنه)    کشتار گاهها تا روستاها در حد 1 نفر واقعا نیاز دارن الانم که تقریبا داریم بسمت پرورش حیوان خانگی میریم پس نیازه  اما باید پولدار باشی بطور مثال من تو مرکز شهرم یه خانم دامپزشک اومد داروخونهه زد و یه عالمه شا م داد  از کمدینهای معروف شهر دعوت کرد بنر پخش کرد و انصافا دارو خونه خوبی زده ولی ندیدم خیلی شلوغ باشه چون بیشتر مردم اگه هم بخوان چیزی بخرن خب از دیجی کالا میخرن     ولی یه کلینیک جامع داریم که اون شلوغه و مشتری هم زیاد داره یعنی یه شهر بزرگ فقط همین یکی پر رفت و امده و کفایت هم میکنه 
> ولی تا جایی که من پرسیدم دامپزشک ها زیر نظر وزارت علوم هستند ولی سایر شغلها مثل پزشکی هوشبری پرستاری زیر نظر وزارت بهداشتن و اون بنده خدا گفت از همین لحاظ خیلی به ضرره دامپزشک هاست دیگه اینکه از لحاظ بعد روانی اینا نه جز پزشک ها حساب میشن نه جز بچه های علوم پزشکی مثلا پرستاری و هوشبری و اینا اینجور که اون بنده خدا گفت اینارو هیچکس مهم نمیدونه
> درباره اپلای یا مهاجرتش دقیق نمیدونم ولی فکر کنم خوب باشه


ممنون از توضیحاتت، ولی ازونجایی که من فاکتور نه خیلی مهمه!  :Yahoo (4):  پول رو ندارم ترجیح میدم بیخیالش بشم: دی...

----------


## Maryam.mz

اگه بدت نمیاد از حیوونا و موارد مربوط بهشون ، بله آینده داره 
با ی کلینیک بالای شهر زدن پول پارو خواهی کرد
یا حتی بالای شهر هم نه  ، اکثر اقلام ما از دام تهیه میشه چرم ، پوست ، شیر ، گوشت و ... و برای همه شون سلامت دام حائز اهمیته

----------


## Mobham

من خودم از دام انصراف دادم رفتم دارو ازاد تهران ، با اینکه اینجا باید هزینه پرداخت کنم ولی بنظرم آینده ی بهتری احتمالا دارم.
من خودم خیلی به دام علاقه داشتم ولی تو ایران با توجه درسی که میخونی ، مخضوضا درسای دام که خیلی سنگینه و 6 سال از عمرت رو میذاری براش اون چنان بهش بها داده نمیشه و حق این رشته خیلی بیشتر این حرفاست 
و یه نکته ای که یکی از دوستام به من گفت این بود که این افرادی که ما میینیم که جا های خوب شهر کلینیک دارن و خدا تومن پول درمیارن از افراد قدیمی این رشته هستن و الان دیگه فرصت کاری زیادی تو شهر های بزرگ نمونده و این برای من که نمیخواستم از خانواده دور بشم و به روستا ها و شهر های کوچ برم مناسب نبود

----------


## Mobham

و یه نکته ی منفی دیگه درباره ی این رشته بنظرم اینه که از زیر مجموعه های وزارت علومه و مثل بقیه ی رشته های دکترا زیر نظر وزارت بهداشت نیست 
واقعا این رشته خیلی جای پیشرفت داره ولی بهش بها داده نمیشه

----------


## Matean

> *سلام دوستان
> عنوان تاپیک که مشخصه لطفا نظر بدین
> الان روزهاست دارم تو سایت ها و فروم های مختلف درباره دامپزشکی تحقیق میکنم و هرکسی حرفای ضدونقیض میزنه
> اکثرا تاکید دارن که دام هیچ آینده ای نداره.کار سختیه درآمد نداره و هرکی خونده پشیمونه!!!!**
> حالا من که رتبم نه به 3رشته برتر میخوره و نه به فیزیوتراپی موندم که چیکار کنم.
> جالب اینجاست که هیییییییچ کس از رشتش تعریف نمیکنه
> همه مینالن! دامپزشک میناله علوم آزمایشگاهی میناله
> 
> حالا من با توجه به اینکه تو شهر خودم رشته دامپزشکی نیست آیا به نظرتون ارزش داره برای دام 7 سال دور از خانواده باشم؟
> ...


پدر من دامپزشکه.اگه کاردانی رو بگیری و به عنوان مامور تلقیح کارکنی بستگی به نحوه کارت داره و متوسط اگه کارکنی ماهی حدود۷تومن درامد داره.بعضیاهم ماهی حداقل۳۰تومن میگیرن.ولی اگه بامدارک بالا بخای کار کنی درامدش خیلی بیشتره.پت شاپ بزنی هم که عالیه

----------


## smer

نظر ها رو در مورد این رشته تو اینترنت میخونم یا خییییلی بد میگن یا خییییلی خوب میگن ،میخوام بزنم چون سه تا تاپ و فیزیو نمیارم ، ولی موندم که دکتری پیوسته دامپزشکی بزنم یا پرستاری و رادیولوژی ، کاملا حرف ادم ها تو اینترنت در مورد این رشته با هم تناقض داره


لطفاً اگه میشه راهنمایی کنید ، یک درصد اگه مجبور شم ازاد برم میارزه ؟

----------


## smer

Up

----------


## katy perry

> نظر ها رو در مورد این رشته تو اینترنت میخونم یا خییییلی بد میگن یا خییییلی خوب میگن ،میخوام بزنم چون سه تا تاپ و فیزیو نمیارم ، ولی موندم که دکتری پیوسته دامپزشکی بزنم یا پرستاری و رادیولوژی ، کاملا حرف ادم ها تو اینترنت در مورد این رشته با هم تناقض داره
> 
> 
> لطفاً اگه میشه راهنمایی کنید ، یک درصد اگه مجبور شم ازاد برم میارزه ؟


دوست عزیز، من چیزی زو که خودم تحقیق کردم و برای خودم به این نتیجه رسیدم فقط میتوتن بگم رادیولوژی رو بذار بعد پرستاری..دام برای شهرهای کوچک گویا بهتره تا شهر بزرگ، اصلا این پیشنهاد دوستم بود که باین رشته بخاطر داروخانه یا کار در کنار داروساز توی کارخانه فکر کنم، و اون اعتقاد داره اگه جای من بود و سه رشته و نمی آورد میرفت دام( شاید چون وضع مالی اون از من خییلییی بهتره، نمیدونم ) چون میگه اگه داروخونه بزنی تو همون تهران ماهی حداقل 35 تومن اینا درمیاری! ولی خب من واسم سخته برم دام، چون به زندگی من نمیخوره وگرنه خیلیا آرزوشونه دام بیارن! پرستاری هم با تمام سختی هاش خوبیش اینه بازار کار داره،بلاخره یک سری واحدهای عملی هم دارن ولی این نباید باعث شه فکر کنی قطعا باید کار عملی سخت کنی، راحت تریناشم کار کردن تو کلینیک دیگرانه خصوصا تو تهران اگه بتونی، و داروخونه و کارخونه..اگر با چشم باز و داشتن دورنما از هدفت بهش وارد بشی بهتره..درساش خیلی سخته واقعا منبع فارسی خب کمتره،اگر کلا دلت میخواد رشته دکترا بری و مثلا با شیفت و کار سخت پرستاری مشکل داری، اول بزن دام بعد پرستاری بعد رادیو..ولی اگه میخوای وارد دام شی چون فقط سه تا رشته رو نیاوردی بنظر بهتره اول پرستاری رو بزنی، چون اگه خیلی خنثی وارد این رشته بشی و علاقه و..نباشه فکر نکنم بشه توش دووم آورد..این چیزایی بود که من بهش رسیدم امیدورام به دردت بخوره..موفق باشی

----------


## Mahdis79

> ما که نفهمیدیم بلاخره خوبه یا نه؟ ب عنوان دختر فقط هدفم داروخونه س یا کلینیک حیوانات خانگی..البته پول ندارم، ولی میگن تو کلینیک بقیه هم کار کنی درآمدش خوبه...درسته؟


ببین انصرافیای این رشته خیلی زیاده

----------


## Amir79vt

> ببین انصرافیای این رشته خیلی زیاده


بله متاسفانه انصرافی ها به شدت زیاده
سنگینی دروس(در حد پزشکی و بیش از آن)، کمبود توجه کافی به دامپزشکان، بازار کار ضعیف و ... از دلایل اصلی انصرافی هاست
اگه *علاقه* ندارین اصلا پیشنهاد نمیشه

----------


## Gogosi

سلام خسته نباشید ببخشید یک سوال داشتم بنده سال ۹۷ ازمون سراسری شرکت گردم و رشته دامپزشکی دانشگاه ازاد شوشتر قبول شدم اما ثبت نام نکردم و تا ۱ سال بعدش بهم زنگ می زدن می گفتن بیا ثبت نام کن ولی من نرفتم اما الان نظرم عوض شده می خوام بدم ثبت نام کنم ...آیا اجازه ثبت نام می دن؟

----------


## Bahar1377

فقط اونجا که یکی از دوستان گفت: ترمیم بال گنجشک ۲۵۰ تومن :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## telma_alen

> فقط اونجا که یکی از دوستان گفت: ترمیم بال گنجشک ۲۵۰ تومن


من بودم :Yahoo (23): 
 گنجشکه رو از وسط خیابون جمع کرده بود پسر عموم بعد برده بود دامپزشک گفت رو ش جراحی انجام دادن چون وضعیتش خیلی خراب بوده!!!!!!!!!!!  والا ما تا اپاندیسمون اود نکنه  خطر مرگم هم نداشته باشیم دکتر نمیریم
یه سری هم این مدلین دیگه حامی حیوانات 
250 تومن روی  هم خرج  اولین سال کنکور من نشد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Bahar1377

> من بودم
>  گنجشکه رو از وسط خیابون جمع کرده بود پسر عموم بعد برده بود دامپزشک گفت رو ش جراحی انجام دادن چون وضعیتش خیلی خراب بوده!!!!!!!!!!!  والا ما تا اپاندیسمون اود نکنه  خطر مرگم هم نداشته باشیم دکتر نمیریم
> یه سری هم این مدلین دیگه حامی حیوانات 
> 250 تومن روی  هم خرج  اولین سال کنکور من نشد


وااااااااای نگو :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
دست آدمیزاد میشکنه ، گچ بگیره ۲۵۰ نمیشه !!!! بعد گنجشک که خودش اندازه یه بند انگشته ، دیگه بالش به چشم هم نمیاد که ۲۵۰ تومن پولشو بده!!! :Yahoo (21): 
به خدا یه گنجشک بخوای بخری ۵ هزار تومن هم پولش نمیشه ، که بالش ۲۵۰ هزااااار تومن شده :Yahoo (23):  :Y (771):  :Y (771):  :Y (771):

----------


## katy perry

> سلام خسته نباشید ببخشید یک سوال داشتم بنده سال ۹۷ ازمون سراسری شرکت گردم و رشته دامپزشکی دانشگاه ازاد شوشتر قبول شدم اما ثبت نام نکردم و تا ۱ سال بعدش بهم زنگ می زدن می گفتن بیا ثبت نام کن ولی من نرفتم اما الان نظرم عوض شده می خوام بدم ثبت نام کنم ...آیا اجازه ثبت نام می دن؟


میتونم بپرسم چرا نظرتون عوض شده؟ یعنی از سر اجباره یا علم به رشته؟من خیلی دودل شدم، یک بنده خدایی هست که به شدن به من گیر داده برم دام بخونم، هرچی هم بیشتر تحقیق میکنم بیشتر سردرگم میشم..میشه یکی حداقل یک نکته مثبت بگه ما یکم دلمون گرم شه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## telma_alen

> وااااااااای نگو
> دست آدمیزاد میشکنه ، گچ بگیره ۲۵۰ نمیشه !!!! بعد گنجشک که خودش اندازه یه بند انگشته ، دیگه بالش به چشم هم نمیاد که ۲۵۰ تومن پولشو بده!!!
> به خدا یه گنجشک بخوای بخری ۵ هزار تومن هم پولش نمیشه ، که بالش ۲۵۰ هزااااار تومن شده


 روش جرررااااحی انجام داده دام پزشکه :Yahoo (77): منم تو کتم واقعا نمیره  بهشم گفتما ولی خب کلا کارش همینه ببین میره هرچی جک و جانور تو کوچه خیابونه جمع میکنه میاره خونه اها راستی نگفتم پول دارو های گنجکشه هم قبل و بعد عمل (البته یادم نیست دقیقا چند شدن اونا) :Yahoo (23): 
اندر دلقک بازی این پسر عموم اینه که میره مرغ میخره پرورش میده هرروز تخم مرغ صبحانه میخوره دلش نمیاد دیگه بکششون همه مرغ و خروساشم اسم دارن :Yahoo (13):  یا حتی عموم میگفت با دامپزشکه دوست شدن زنگ میزنه میاد خونه حیوانات اقا رو ویزیت میکنه!!! دوتا فقط دوتا ادم مثل این باشه جیب دام پزشکا پرپوله
بازم بگم یا کافیه؟؟؟!!!!!! :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Bahar1377

> روش جرررااااحی انجام داده دام پزشکهمنم تو کتم واقعا نمیره  بهشم گفتما ولی خب کلا کارش همینه ببین میره هرچی جک و جانور تو کوچه خیابونه جمع میکنه میاره خونه اها راستی نگفتم پول دارو های گنجکشه هم قبل و بعد عمل (البته یادم نیست دقیقا چند شدن اونا)
> اندر دلقک بازی این پسر عموم اینه که میره مرغ میخره پرورش میده هرروز تخم مرغ صبحانه میخوره دلش نمیاد دیگه بکششون همه مرغ و خروساشم اسم دارن یا حتی عموم میگفت با دامپزشکه دوست شدن زنگ میزنه میاد خونه حیوانات اقا رو ویزیت میکنه!!! دوتا فقط دوتا ادم مثل این باشه جیب دام پزشکا پرپوله
> بازم بگم یا کافیه؟؟؟!!!!!!


واااای :Yahoo (4): 
ببین به پسر عموت بگو بره درس بخونه دامپزشک بشه، حداقل دیگه اینقدررر پول دامپزشک نمیده!

----------


## elahehroyal

نرووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووو تو ایران نداره

----------


## Gogosi

> میتونم بپرسم چرا نظرتون عوض شده؟ یعنی از سر اجباره یا علم به رشته؟من خیلی دودل شدم، یک بنده خدایی هست که به شدن به من گیر داده برم دام بخونم، هرچی هم بیشتر تحقیق میکنم بیشتر سردرگم میشم..میشه یکی حداقل یک نکته مثبت بگه ما یکم دلمون گرم شه


توی ۹۸ و ۹۹ نتونستم رشته بهتر از دام پزشکی در بیام مثل مثلا فیزیوتراپی یا بالاتر.. واقعیتش بهت بگم دام تو ایران اشباع تقریبا الا شهر های کوچک اگر سرمایه نداری بهتر وارد این رشته نشی!

----------


## Gogosi

> میتونم بپرسم چرا نظرتون عوض شده؟ یعنی از سر اجباره یا علم به رشته؟من خیلی دودل شدم، یک بنده خدایی هست که به شدن به من گیر داده برم دام بخونم، هرچی هم بیشتر تحقیق میکنم بیشتر سردرگم میشم..میشه یکی حداقل یک نکته مثبت بگه ما یکم دلمون گرم شه


سلام نمی دونم دامپزشکی قبول شدی یا نه ....ولی گویا امسال اخرین رتبه قبولی دانشگاه ازاد این رشته همه جای ایران نهایتش 20 هزار کشوری بوده ...برخلاف سال ها ی پیش که تا 90 هزار کشوری هم می گرفتن ...این یعنی که خدارو شکر ظرفیت پذیرشش رو محدود کردند و این می تونه برای اینده این رشته خوب باشه!

----------


## lix_Max

Up

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

دام پزشکی ارتباط تنگاتنگی با سیستم دامی کشور و میزان عشق علاقه شما به حیوانات و دام وطیور است، در روستاها و چوپان های فراوانی هستند که هرچقدر دام شامل گاو، گوسفند،بز،اسب و ... طیور مثل مرغ، خروس و .. داشته باشید، احتمال استفاده از دامپزشک برای امور تولید مثل، درمان و پیشگیری بیماری های مختلف و ... نیاز میشه، این روز ها هم در شهرهای بزرگ حدود شمال شهر، افراد زیادی حیوانات خانگی اعم از سگ و گربه نگهداری می‌کنند که تمام این ها نیاز به دامپزشک دارند، عمومی رو اگر ایران بخونی میتونی برای تحصص کشور دیگری تحصیل کنید، در کل طبابت حیوانات گسترده و پیچیده است و چندین شاخه داره، باز هم میگم، بیشتر بع جنبه عشق و علاقه نگاه کن، اگر اوکی بودی درآمد بسیاری هم خواهس داشت

----------

